# [SOLVED] HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)



## JTFuller (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

I own a HP laptop, model #dv9260nr. I purchased this laptop approximately two weeks ago from Best Buy as the last one in stock, which was the floor model.

Since owning it, I have been unable to play HD-DVD movies with it. Regular DVD movies play just fine, and I'm also able to burn DVDs and CDs with it. I've since updated the firmware to the latest version, and I read through HP's support site and done what they've listed (make sure the laptop is plugged in to the AC adapter, only use the HP Quickplay program to play HD-DVDs.

When using the HP Quickplay program, it says "INSERT HDDVD/DVD OR 8PUSH MEDIA BUTTON", when a HD-DVD movie is in. If I try to use Windows Media player, I'm unsuccessful as well.

*EDIT* Forgot to give you my HDDVD ROM info. Here's what's listed: TOSHIBA DVDW/HD TS-L802A 


Any help/ideas?


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I have exact same HP laptop and exact same problem. Brand new in June 2007. Using QuickPlay buttons on laptop while laptop is off cause it to boot normally, not play HD DVD. Upgraded QuickPlay to latest and greatest. Tried different HD DVDs with same results. Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

d/l the trial version of nero 8 and see if that plays them


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I d/l Nero 8 trial and get either "Failed to play the video disc" or "There was an error playing the selected items. Please change the selection to a valid combination." Nero tried to sell me a $29.95 add-on to enable HD DVD play. Maybe that is issue with Nero 8.


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Tried a brand new HD DVD, Lady in the Water. This has HD DVD on one side and regular DVD on the other. The DVD plays just fine. The HD DVD has the same issues and does not play. Either the disc is not recognized, or the message is no media files.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

try these codecs
http://www.bestvistadownloads.com/screenshot/codec-pack-advanced-download-iyvydqli.html


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

D/L the codecs, took all defaults, rebooted. No change. Talked to HP support and have updated HD DVD drivers, QuickPlay, BIOS, firmware, and deleted the Upper and Lower filter of the DVD drive in the registry as recommended by Microsoft. No change in behavior. 

The behaviour:
Insert HD DVD. QuickPlay runs, displays "Loading..." and eventually displays "Insert an HD DVD or select the Media button". The lower left corner displays in small letters "No disc". The only QuickPlay button that works is eject. I click eject button in QuickPlay, reinsert the HD DVD, and QuickPlay displays a listing of the folders on the HD DVD disc. The HD DVD disc shows up correctly in the listing with the title of the DVD. Double clicking on the "HVDVD_TS" folder displays ""There are no media files". Click DVD Movies button and the Source column displays "No disc in drive". (pardon the length)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

i don't know if this has a trial d/l still or not you could try
http://www.powerdvd.com-http.com/powerdvd-ultra.html


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

PowerDVD does have a 30-day trial. I d/l the Free version. Trying to read the HD DVD disc the PowerDVD info dialog displays "A disc with an unsupported format in drive F:". Maybe the trial version does not support HD DVD.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

probably have to buy it for the support
this ones probly the same
http://apps.corel.com/lp/ivi/index.html
i think it's up to hp to sort the problem out,if they have sold it with hd support they should make sure they fix the problem
i don't know much about them as they are to expensive for me at present
if the boss comes in tonight i will ask him how it goes on his hp you can bet he has it


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Has anyone found a solution to this problem? I have a dv9260nr and it will not play HD DVD's.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

not by the look of it,jump on hp


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I guess I'll have to call them tonight. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Been around and around with HP. Even bought the $100 PowerDVD. Have gotten some HD DVD's to play and others no luck. Some that do play have problems, either freezing or dropping frames. Have ensured nothing else is running to compete for CPU resources. Not sure if a Windows Ultimate 64-bit driver issue or what. Does anyone have similar issue with Windows Ultimate 32-bit?


----------



## digitaljonny (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I'm having the exact same problem ! I was going to try and use nero until it said I had to purchase the product. 

Basically HP is falsely advertising the specs of this laptop, and some sort of class action suit should be filed to get HP to recall the drives, or provide some sort of compensation.


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I've gone around and around with HP and was supposed to get a call back from the second tier tech support and didn't. This was after them working on it for 2 days. They were supposed to call me after the weekend. This was before the holidays. I don't think they know what's wrong.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

look for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## Redbud (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

The latest firmware on the HP site for the TOSHIBA DVDW/HD TS-L802A (the HD-DVD drive in the HP dv9260nr notebook) is version HP-21 dated 06-2007. Is there a newer version available?


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

I installed the latest firmware update and the latest software and nothing. That's why I said HP doesn't know what's going on.

Dai. Do you have the same laptop? Can you watch HD-DVD's on yours without any 3rd party software? If so, give details...links...etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

no i asked around to the ones with hp laptop but none have the hd drive in them


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*



dai said:


> no i asked around to the ones with hp laptop but none have the hd drive in them
> there is some on it here
> http://www.highdefforum.com/showthread.php?t=55763


I'm a bit confused...Isn't that for the Toshiba stand alone HD-DVD players (A2, A20, etc).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

no that was the wrong link so far the one i was trying to get onto is down for maintanence
this hp one is the latest i have found so far and the one you have already tried
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3442974&os=2093
this is the latest dated one i have found,but it may be 3rd party firmware
http://forum.rpc1.org/dl_firmware.php?category=17&manufactor=31


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Well, HP thinks it's the DVD drive. So, they are sending me a new one.

Nothing they did worked. Everything was updated, flashed, downloaded, etc. So, once I get the new drive I'll post the results.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Hi neo99!!

This is actually one of the most common issue. I think I know the results after you get the new drive, there is a high possibility you might be still be unable play HD-DVD. 

I did research on this case, and this is the thing I found related to your issue. If you still unable to play the HD-DVD after replace the drive, you can do this. (Make sure you return the original drive to HP first before continue to troubleshoot, or else you might be charged :grin

Install this updates: HP Patch 1

Install this updates:HP Patch 2

Install this : Update your laptop chipset/BIOS
*Warning: Check your current BIOS version before update this. Or post back if you not sure about this step*






Finally, if it still not working, you might read this article: Vista issue

Hope this helps you :grin:


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*



bhahar84 said:


> Hi neo99!!
> 
> This is actually one of the most common issue. I think I know the results after you get the new drive, there is a high possibility you might be still be unable play HD-DVD.
> 
> ...


I did apply the updates from HP's web site. I didn't apply HP Patch 2 because I'm running Vista Ultimate 64-bit. That patch is for Vista 32-bit.

I still haven't received the drive. It's backordered and I should receive it on 2/8/08.

I don't see how changing the drive is going to work. It works for everything else. I can even see the files on an HD DVD. It just won't play the movies.

I downloaded a program from Cyberlink - CyberLink BD / HD Advisor (Beta). It basically said I should be able to play HD DVDs. The only thing it showed was my graphics card. But, it wasn't red (not supported). It was yellow (should upgrade).


----------



## neo99 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Well, I was doing some digging online and uninstalled quickplay and reinstalled it and installed the latest update (3.6 - 4530). Now it works. It's playing my HD DVDs.

ONe thing I noticed is you have to quit out of quickplay and put the disk in. You can't have it running and then put in a disk. It doesn't see that a disk was inserted.

Weird....because 3.6 4530 is the version I had before I uninstalled it.

I guess I'll call HP tomorrow and have them cancel the replacement HD DVD drive.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: HD-DVD ROM not playing HD-DVD movies (HP)*

Hi again neo99!! 

Glad to hear you managed to solve the issue :grin:

Maybe HP already sent out the drive to you. You can just return back the drive you received so that they get it back :grin:


----------

